# Razzle dazzle camouflage



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I just started to research the use of this camouflage on ships in WW1. It seems the wild geometric shapes and colors were way beyond what I was aware of! Model box art does not hint at how wild it got. Just Google it and you will see the extensive use of colors and patterns. Its purpose was not to make the ships invisible but to make their motion and direction hard to discern. Has anyone used these wild patterns in their ship builds? I'd love to see examples.


----------

